# apalachicola duck hunting?



## Timberdawg (Dec 4, 2009)

I was fishing Apalachicola Bay last weekend and noticed a pretty good number of ringnecks and buffleheads flying around. Have any of you ever tried to hunt ducks on the Bay or Lake Wimiko? I dont want your spots, just curious on the unique challenges, gear needed, etc. Thanks


----------



## cmk07c (Dec 4, 2009)

Its like war zone, farther east around the st. marks NWR. Season is closed now, but will open back up on the 12th. Also look into the Oclocknee Bay. I'm curious myself. 

Buddy and me are gonna give the bay a shot on the 13th.


----------



## Jaker (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't recomend hunting lake wimico, never have seen to many birds on it, and i have spent a good bit of time fishing it. app bay and st. joe have always had tons of divers on them when i have been there, but i don't think you can hunt st joe. give it a try and let us know how it goes. I would think you could do well, just watch out for oyster bars.


----------



## Dux (Dec 7, 2009)

Timberdawg said:


> I was fishing Apalachicola Bay last weekend and noticed a pretty good number of ringnecks and buffleheads flying around. Have any of you ever tried to hunt ducks on the Bay or Lake Wimiko? I dont want your spots, just curious on the unique challenges, gear needed, etc. Thanks



I posted a thread on trading hunts. If you find ducks, let me know what you think


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 20, 2009)

As a teenager I used to hunt the bays around Panacea and we would do good on bluebills and buffs with a redhead thrown in every now and then.  My grandfather lived on the Ochlochnee (however you spell it) bay and that is where we did most of the hunting.  He died in 81 and I haven't hunted down there since.  I hunted a few times over in apalachicola bay during the same time period with some watermen that hunted with my granddad (he was a houndsman) and they would use strings of decoys numbering up in the hundreds and they would draw blue bills like you wouldn't believe.  Heck, we might have to go down there and check it out.....


----------

